
FCC votes to begin working toward 5G wireless networks - vermontdevil
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/14/12183146/fcc-5g-wireless-spectrum-frontiers-vote-approved
======
nathcd
>This proceeding also opens up the door for much higher speed Wi-Fi. Although
that, likewise, will require technical advancements before it can be put to
use.

Can anyone expand on where this is coming from? It's tacked on at the end
without any sources or further explanation.

~~~
nabla9
Older generations used fixed radio parameters and spectrum blocks. 5G plans
using any spectrum and any access technology that delivers best service.

5G is planned to have support for radio access infrastructure sharing, ultra-
dense radio networking with self-backhauling, device-to-device connections
etc.

Note that 5G is currently in a concept level. There is lots fo 5G research,
prototyping and trials. Standardization process starts soon.

